
Lyft shares surge 21.2 percent on Nasdaq debut after IPO [Reuters] - stevewilhelm
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-lyft-ipo/lyft-shares-surge-21-2-percent-on-nasdaq-debut-after-ipo-idUSKCN1RA1WX
======
prolepunk
Uber is not a business. It's a dumping attack on the service sector.

[http://exple.tive.org/blarg/2017/05/01/wooden-shoes-as-a-
ser...](http://exple.tive.org/blarg/2017/05/01/wooden-shoes-as-a-service/)

Putting aside about how good this investment from economic standpoint, I don't
feel like investing just to exploit people working in service industry.

I think the general belief was that lyft is a bit less sexually harras-y, a
bit less misanthropic business, but since they have basically the same
business model as Uber, does that distinction really matters?

